# pigeon loft floor



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

is it ok to have a dirt floor on a pigeon loft floor ? what is the best meterial for the floor ? thanks paul


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

is it ok to have a dirt floor in a pigeon loft floor ? what is the best meterial for a floor?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Sand is nice.


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

*floor*

thank you , should it be about 3 " deep or should there be wire under it( the sand ) thank you paul


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Remember rats can dig through dirt and get in your loft you can use wire mesh and then if you want you can put down some sand so that way you can rake up all the bird droppings and left over food.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Whatever you deside to do, always supply lots, and lots of perches.
Different kinds, and safe, supporting ones.
Supply as much flying space, Inside, and Outside of the loft as you can.
The more Space, the Better!


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

Ross Howard said:


> Sand is nice.


how bout concrete so that you could just wash the dirt on your floor with water? i think sand is good but never used it at all...but seen it used at fighting cock farms Lol hehe


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a section about loft designs, if you are a serious Pigeon Keeper, it's contents will supply you with all of the information about keeping Pigeons on concrete. 
It certainly sounds like you are going to do whatever it is that you want to do anyways, so, I Wish your Pigeons Luck!  If you have any, anyways...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

shadowoak said:


> is it ok to have a dirt floor on a pigeon loft floor ? what is the best meterial for the floor ? thanks paul


IMO the best floor is wood slats if it is enclosed under the loft..or just a plywood floor.. the loft should not be dirt unless you use a deep litter method which some chicken folks use.. most lofts are up off the damp ground as dampness in the loft can lead to growth of bacteria and sickness in your birds.. if you have a slat floor it can be scraped and the droppings fall though under the loft and then you can have a door on the outside to open to rake it out every now and then.. if you have a solid wood floor you just scrape it and put the droppings in a bucket. some use cement.. but to me that seems cold and hard on the feet and you do not want it being wet as it would take awhile to dry out.. pigeons do best when the loft is dry no wet or dampness.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Concret work very well if you live where it is warm and dry. You have to make sur that if you have any ground water that could come up that there is plastic under the concrete. Our loft has a concrete floor and it takes a bout 10 min for the floor to dry after the birds are done taking a bath. It very easy to clean and disinfect. We will start a new larger loft next month and it to will be concrete floor.


----------

